# dutch pension



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

I am usually on the Britain forum because I am moving to England in August. I know for myself what a great wealth of information I have learned on this site.

My question....my parents were born in The Netherlands and moved to Canada in 1966. They were born in 1933, and 1936. Are they entilted to a dutch pension?


Thanking you in advance for any information you can give us.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know if you speak Dutch?
Because this is on the Dutch website:
_De AOW is een verzekering. Iedereen die in Nederland woont of werkt, is automatisch verzekerd. Het maakt dan niet uit wat uw nationaliteit is. Ieder jaar dat u verzekerd bent, bouwt u 2% AOW-pensioen op. U krijgt een volledig AOW-pensioen als u van uw 15e tot uw 65e altijd verzekerd bent geweest. _
SVB - AOW - Hoeveel AOW krijgt u later

Oh, I see they have it in English too:
SVB - AOW pension - How much AOW pension will you get?

I think this might be good news for your parents. It will not be a lot, but if they have ever had a job in the Netherlands, it seems they are entitled to the pension (AOW).


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Don't know if you speak Dutch?
> Because this is on the Dutch website:
> _De AOW is een verzekering. Iedereen die in Nederland woont of werkt, is automatisch verzekerd. Het maakt dan niet uit wat uw nationaliteit is. Ieder jaar dat u verzekerd bent, bouwt u 2% AOW-pensioen op. U krijgt een volledig AOW-pensioen als u van uw 15e tot uw 65e altijd verzekerd bent geweest. _
> SVB - AOW - Hoeveel AOW krijgt u later
> ...


Thanks for the information, I have forwarded it to my parents.


----------



## lostwon (Nov 23, 2011)

123me said:


> Thanks for the information, I have forwarded it to my parents.


Did your parents ever get the pension? My parents are in the same situation. I never heard of any dutch immigrants getting a pension from Holland. Let me know if they were successful.

thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

lostwon said:


> Did your parents ever get the pension? My parents are in the same situation. I never heard of any dutch immigrants getting a pension from Holland. Let me know if they were successful.
> 
> thanks


I know about Dutch immigrants to the US who are getting their pension. It's a lot of paperwork, but it is about 2% for every year that they have lived in the Netherlands since they were 16 years old.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

lostwon said:


> Did your parents ever get the pension? My parents are in the same situation. I never heard of any dutch immigrants getting a pension from Holland. Let me know if they were successful.
> 
> thanks


Yes, they are both receiving a Dutch pension.


----------



## lostwon (Nov 23, 2011)

123me said:


> Yes, they are both receiving a Dutch pension.


That's great. Here is the response I got from AOW. 

The Dutch general old age act came in to force on 1 January 1957. Because your mother left the Netherlands before that date, she has never been insured under that act. Therefore he is not entited to a Dutch AOW-pension.

Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

lostwon said:


> That's great. Here is the response I got from AOW.
> 
> The Dutch general old age act came in to force on 1 January 1957. Because your mother left the Netherlands before that date, she has never been insured under that act. Therefore he is not entited to a Dutch AOW-pension.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?


Since my parents left the Netherlands in 1966, I don't know about that!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The two people that I am know, left the Netherlands about 30 years ago, and 25 years ago. So also after that date. 
But if they give you that answer, than it is probably right.


----------

